# First song from my new band. It may not be metal BUT we do use 7 STRINGS!



## Moostifur (Oct 10, 2012)

Hey everyone.

Pretty excited about finishing up our first song. The band is called Autocosmus and we are some type of progressive/ instrumental thingy... Maybe you can figure out a better categorization. If anyone is curious, the guitars used to record are Carvin DC700s (a 727 and a 747).

Structureless Ether by Autocosmus on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

I'd love to hear your opinions. If you are so kind to do so, I'll gladly listen to any material you have and give a critique... C4C if you will.

If you enjoy the song go ahead and like us here:
Autocosmus | Facebook

Thanks and shred on.


----------



## Flemmigan (Oct 13, 2012)

Very, very sick man. Sounds even cooler than the original video demos you put up earlier. Compositionally, I really dig it, just sick. The buildups are beautiful, and the ambiguity of the tonality makes it very engaging to listen to. I feel like my band has some similar ideas, but we go about doing them very differently and so this is a very interesting listen. 

The mix is very unique. At first I wasn't sure about it; it felt like there isn't enough breathing room in the mix, if that makes sense, but as I'm listening to the song I think the mix suits it perfectly well. The spaciness goes hand in hand with the tone. It's nice to hear sort of a different tone around these days, such a refreshment from the typical Axe FX djent tone around here. 

Just very cool man. This is one of the most unique sounding projects I've heard in a long time and I look forward to hearing more of it! 

(I have a few things in progress soon, I'll let you know when they're ready to take a listen.  )


----------



## braiiiiiiins (Oct 14, 2012)

That was great. I'm guessing you guys really like Mastodon.


----------



## Moostifur (Oct 14, 2012)

Flemmigan said:


> Very, very sick man. Sounds even cooler than the original video demos you put up earlier. Compositionally, I really dig it, just sick. The buildups are beautiful, and the ambiguity of the tonality makes it very engaging to listen to. I feel like my band has some similar ideas, but we go about doing them very differently and so this is a very interesting listen.
> 
> The mix is very unique. At first I wasn't sure about it; it felt like there isn't enough breathing room in the mix, if that makes sense, but as I'm listening to the song I think the mix suits it perfectly well. The spaciness goes hand in hand with the tone. It's nice to hear sort of a different tone around these days, such a refreshment from the typical Axe FX djent tone around here.
> 
> ...



I really appreciate it. I'll be posting another one tomorrow that is stylistically a little different from the first. 
I totally agree about your initial reaction with the mix, and that's why I backed off on the compression a bit and allowed there to be a little more dynamic range in the song; it's just a slight change. I'll probably save that mix for the actual EP.

I'd like to hear your band if you want to message me a link or post it here.

...And Braiiiiiiins, you are correct. We are all BIG Mastodon fans. Brent was my inspiration to learn hybrid picking.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Oct 15, 2012)

Flemmigan said:


> The buildups are beautiful, and the ambiguity of the tonality makes it very engaging to listen to.



Ah, yes, D: the most ambiguous key of all.



> The mix is very unique. At first I wasn't sure about it; it felt like there isn't enough breathing room in the mix, if that makes sense, but as I'm listening to the song I think the mix suits it perfectly well. The spaciness goes hand in hand with the tone. It's nice to hear sort of a different tone around these days, such a refreshment from the typical Axe FX djent tone around here.



I agree. Very atmospheric, not at all sterile. I like the sense of jaminess that the mix imparts. Keep up the good work!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 15, 2012)

not what i was expecting...

...really nice work guys.


----------



## Moostifur (Oct 16, 2012)

SchecterWhore said:


> I agree. Very atmospheric, not at all sterile. I like the sense of jaminess that the mix imparts. Keep up the good work!



Thanks for listening. I'm glad you liked the mix. After playing and recording death metal for years, I really wanted to ditch the over produced/ quantized aspect. It's nice to not require perfection in every take.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Oct 16, 2012)

I can't comment on the mix (listened on my phone), but the song is refreshingly flavorful in musical tonality.


----------



## Flemmigan (Oct 16, 2012)

SchecterWhore said:


> Ah, yes, D: the most ambiguous key of all.



I think you know what I meant.  The melodies don't resolve in a predictable way and there is a lot of exploration of modality. Super tasty.


----------



## Moostifur (Oct 17, 2012)

Just posted our second song if anyone gives a hoot... never thought i'd use that idiom. 

Elastic Modulus by Autocosmus on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## iron blast (Oct 17, 2012)

excellent and refreshing music its awesome hearing something unique like this.


----------



## Moostifur (Nov 13, 2012)

Instead of making a new thread I thought I'd just revive this one. The soundcloud links from earlier in this thread won't work because I deleted those mixes. 

Just finished another new one if anyone cares to give it a listen. It's called "Mothersphere" and can be listened to here: http://www.facebook.com/Autocosmus/app_178091127385 

It's a .WAV file so if you want to download it, be prepared for a little longer DL time. 

Hope you enjoy it and, as always, I'd love to hear your feedback.


----------



## johnny666 (Nov 22, 2012)

I really dig the song compositions and I think the production is also unique. I think the drums need a bit more presences in the mix, seems to be skipping out on the the low end body. But that said I still diggg!!!


----------

